# Medication question (Armour)



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Hello everyone!

Quick question for you.

I have been on 30 mg Armour for about 4 months. I have been doing amazingly well on this dose and have actually lost somewhere between 8 to 10 pounds in that time. When I first started taking it, I had a ton of energy, got my libido back and felt more like I was in my skin and comfortable for the first time in years. After about 4 weeks all of those things disappeared or faded away. I fell back into the fog and began to withdraw again. I did have some very stressful weeks, but overall, my wellbeing tanked quite a bit from those first 4 weeks on the Armour.

My numbers have improved (especially the T3) slightly but they are still scraping the bottom of the barrel of the "normal range". (I don't have the actual numbers and ranges, but all are moving in the correct direction. My TSH stayed basically the same - in the normal range.)

My doc is awesome and treats by symptoms instead of looking at TSH only. (Thank goodness.) I saw her yesterday and she wants to try me on 60 mg of Armour.

Today was my first day of taking the new dose. I feel great. However, I felt like I was crazy-wired about 20 minutes after taking it. It gradually tapered down to just feeling good within a few hours and after I ate. My pulse is normal and my blood pressure is on the low side (112/67) so no worries there. I feel more alert and awake and energized. Didn't need coffee this morning.

Does that rush mean 60 is too much for me or is this all part of getting used to the new dose? Am I suppoed to feel like this or does it subside after a few weeks? How can I tell if 60 is too much? My doctor gave me the script written as 2-30 mg tabs daily in the morning so I can cut back to 30 if I need to. But how will I know?

Thank you!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Quick question for you.
> 
> ...


That little rush is normal and usually passes in about a week or so. However, you can break one 30 mg. in half and take 45 mg. for about a week and then go up to the 60 mg. if that would make you more comfortable with it.

If you do, make sure you tell your doc. Always let your doc know every little thing. Just to be safe!


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Andros said:


> That little rush is normal and usually passes in about a week or so. However, you can break one 30 mg. in half and take 45 mg. for about a week and then go up to the 60 mg. if that would make you more comfortable with it.
> 
> If you do, make sure you tell your doc. Always let your doc know every little thing. Just to be safe!


Thank you! I think I'm going to do that tomorrow.

Are there things I need to watch for to make sure I'm not over-medicated?


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Quick question for you.
> 
> ...


Hi, you were going to a holistic practitioner doing the Dr. kharrazian thyroid protocol if I understand correctly -- how has that gone for you?

Did they get into the "sides" of the immune system and try strengthening? Would like to know your experience -- thanks!


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> Thank you! I think I'm going to do that tomorrow.
> 
> Are there things I need to watch for to make sure I'm not over-medicated?


Watch for anxiety, heart palpitations, high blood pressure, trouble sleeping, sweating, etc - all these are indicators of over medication. I went that way once and it's no fun.


----------

